# Can attractive people suffer Mental illness



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Can attractive people suffer Mental illness???
=======================================

Just woundering,,,,,,,, SAD is not Incl in this,,,u all look good,,,,,,, 


BTW, even in this forum good looking members (u all look good, but those who r +++) get more more attention lolololololol


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, absolutely. Mental illness doesn't discriminate due to people's looks... 

Anything that prompted this question? Because it's kinda silly.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

ANYBODY can suffer from mental illness.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

This might be helpful.


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

I think attractive people have a hard time aging. They try to hold onto their looks as if that's all they have and it can drive them to insanity.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Of course they can o___o it probably just doesn't show for a lot of them, probably 'cause mental illnesses probably wouldn't affect their looks very much...


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, I do!


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, definitely.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes! Look at the people here.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Yes! Look at the people here.


This

And some people can have a number of factors why they are unattractive, you can only blame your illness so much.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Dissonance said:


> This
> 
> And some people can have a number of factors why they are unattractive, you can only blame your illness so much.


And unattractiveness isn't always about looks.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

rdrr said:


> And unattractiveness isn't always about looks.


Agreed.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, look at me, I'm crazy :lol jk. But seriously, anyone can suffer from mental illness, and I'm sure they'd be treated pretty similarly by people, regardless of their appearance.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah people probably just think attractive people with SA are stuck-up


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Of course! Remember. We all have preferences on who is attractive & who isn't so that means ANYBODY can suffer from a Mental illness. With all honesty, I think we all suffer from at least one or more without realizing it.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

ryobi said:


> yeah people probably just think attractive people with SA are stuck-up


Who says they can't be?


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

In on troll thread.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anyone can suffer mental illness.

Kim Basinger. You think she's pretty? Yep. She has SA. It's not a mental illness (SA is an emotional disorder), but it shows that anyone and everyone has an issue somewhere.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I hope you are trolling because what a stupid question, sorry.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

No, they are immune. Their good looks act like garlic to the vampire of head diseases.

Oh, and women have it easier.

...

I'M KIDDING. Lower your weapons...sheesh...


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Just look at what has happened to some very attractive hollywood starts...geez, alot of them overdose on drugs because they are self medicating due to their depression. Life can be the same sad, depressing and cruel experience to any type, attractive or average!


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

The question does make me want to bang my head against the desk in all fairness.
People from all walks of life suffer from mental illness.

I get asked why I don't have a girlfriend a lot and I see some girls oggling me and stuff, but little do they know I'm this guy who is scared to go out of the house everyday and have zero confidence and next to no friends in university :3


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, attractive people can suffer mental illness, though I wouldn't be surprised to find that they experience it less often compared to the average population. Someone should investigate this.

1) Good looks can be a sign of good genetic quality. As an embryo/fetus grows, it experiences stresses within the womb. Poor genetic quality makes it more vulnerable to the stresses, with the effects becoming apparent in appearance (such as developing asymmetrical features).

2) People respond better to attractive people, this can translate to a having a better social support system, which obviously comes with many benefits.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Rossy said:


> ANYBODY can suffer from mental illness.


Exactly.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We all suffer.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

False. 

Fact: Bears eat beets. Bears. Beets. Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Theres plenty of attractive people on sas, ive saw articles and research all over the internet that people naturally favour good looking people over less attractive people as well. (I can't confirm if its true or not though)

Following that id say in general more attractive people will experience problems less than the average looking person.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

YES!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

wickedlovely said:


> :roll
> 
> ....... anyone can suffer from a mental illness. What a ridiculous thread.


I dont think the thread is ridiculous at all. The OP asked a valid question. There are far far far far far far far far far far far far far far more ridiculous threads, and posts on this forum.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

NatureFellow said:


> I get asked why I don't have a girlfriend a lot and I see some girls oggling me and stuff, but little do they know I'm this guy who is scared to go out of the house everyday and have zero confidence and next to no friends in university :3


I agree with this completely. Just because others perceive you as being attractive, it doesn't mean you fell attractive or feel like your looks represent who you are. And even if you do, in my experience , the attention causes more stress than anything. I avoid going to certain places solely to avoid being hit on. :hide


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

alte said:


> Yes, attractive people can suffer mental illness, though I wouldn't be surprised to find that they experience it less often compared to the average population. Someone should investigate this.
> 
> 1) Good looks can be a sign of good genetic quality. As an embryo/fetus grows, it experiences stresses within the womb. Poor genetic quality makes it more vulnerable to the stresses, with the effects becoming apparent in appearance (such as developing asymmetrical features).
> 
> _2) People respond better to attractive people, this can translate to a having a better social support system, which obviously comes with many benefits_.


+1.......



millenniumman75 said:


> Anyone can suffer mental illness.
> 
> Kim Basinger. You think she's pretty? Yep. She has SA. It's not a mental illness (SA is an emotional disorder), but it shows that anyone and everyone has an issue somewhere.


I wrote : SAD is not Incl in this!!

_*I'm not talking about SAD! I said mental illness like schizophrenia*_




Ospi said:


> I hope you are trolling because what a stupid question, sorry.


thanks, so kind


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Some people develop SA bc of bullying over being ugly, like me! Lol pretty ppl get attention so they might have a harder time contracting SA or depression and such!


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

anyone can suffer mental illness, like death it does not discriminate..


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

ShyGirl123 said:


> Some people develop SA bc of bullying over being ugly, like me! Lol pretty ppl get attention so they might have a harder time contracting SA or depression and such!


Is contracting the right word 4 this?


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

lol probably not. Contracting sounds more like how one would get an std. I think it is more of an issue of self esteem and genetics and haw you were brought up..at least with me. everyone in my family is mental. and some are also really good looking!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep.

Marilyn Monroe. Hello?


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Not sure if srs...


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Uh, yes.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

bkhill5 said:


> lol probably not. Contracting sounds more like how one would get an std. I think it is more of an issue of self esteem and genetics and haw you were brought up..at least with me. everyone in my family is mental. and some are also really good looking!


Thought so... Lol


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Absolutely. Mental illness doesn't discriminate. I mean look at me!


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

LOL umm if it doesn't I certainly was wrong in assuming my looks are acceptable. I've got more than enough mental illness to go around.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Of course, anybody can suffer from mental illness, looks have nothing to do with it.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

no they can't! its only for the ugly. seriously?!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I've seen a lot of people with bipolar that our reallly pretty.


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Definitely not, scienticians believe SA has poor eyesight, so the glimmer of a handsome person's perfect teeth blinds it, giving them the opportunity to escape on their magnificent steeds, their flowing locks trailing behind them.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

lol of course!
don't you know the pretty ones are usually crazy


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

StayingMotivated said:


> lol of course!
> don't you know the pretty ones are usually crazy


but people always forgive them!!!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes..


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually I think they get less support in many cases since often a greater level of perfection is expected of them and it is seen as a bigger deal if they end up at the psychiatrist or doing drugs when they supposedly have all these things going for them. Fewer people that know them accept that people like them have just as great of problems and so are less likely to help. While it seems a duh response you can find threads all over the forum that ask why good looking people have SA, jealousy over such people, and less support even here.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm a bitter ugly person, so I'm going to say 'no' simply for the sake of being difficult.


----------



## Intallekt (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes. Mental Illness does not discriminate on looks. 

A lot of attractive people have mental illnesses. 

Many attractive people are put through a lot during their childhood by their familys / friends / others just because they are jealous of their looks. So they treat them horrible and in the long run after being bullied, abused, or whatnot they stand a pretty high chance of getting social anxiety, and or other mental illnesses.


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm considered highly attractive. I have an eating disorder, I feel like **** every day, and to top it all off people scoff at me because "I don't look like I'd have problems". 

So to answer the poll, I chose the second one. Yes, mental illness doesn't discriminate, and also, people will be more likely to ignore someone that they stereotype to be what a happy person "looks like".

I think this really has to do with people being readily dismissive, and only taking somebody seriously if their problems seem obvious and "legitimate", where as a good looking girl is clearly just bringing it on herself because she isn't trying hard enough, right? Note the sarcasm. 

I would kill to not have the kind of problems that I do, I think that maybe I'd even trade my looks, if in return I got enough self esteem not to define my worth by how I look.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, even male models.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Apparently yes.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Definetly. As has been stated, people just assume that the stunningly attractive have everything going for them and it's just impossible for them to be sad or anxious. This is total bull**** and there are many beautiful people in psychiatrists' offices everyday to prove it.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

there are alot of so called _"mentally ill"_ folks on this very site who are very hot imo.


----------

